# what fishing line?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

just curious what kind of line you guys use in the 17lb area.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nothing but Tritanium...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a spool of Sufix Magic Touch in 20 lb that I've been using for a few years, but they discontinued it a while back. It's an excellent line though, if you ever see a spool on the shelf, grab it, you'll be glad you did. 

Once that's out, I'm gonna get a pound of 17 lb test Tritanium.


----------



## Bassbandit (Apr 28, 2008)

*line.....*

Ditto on the Suffix Tri in 17lb. I also use Ande' Backwater line in the 15lb class. I had a set of scales one time and did a break test on these 2 lines. The Suffix broke on average @ 20-22lbs of pull. The Ande' broke on average @ 18-20lbs of pull.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I use Suffix Tri and Elite


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i guess what i meant was anything other than suffix


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I know some guys*

That catch big fish and swear by mamoi (sp?)diamond...I have never considered it because I hear it is pricy.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Berkley Big Game is alright. It's a bit stiff and the diameter is kinda high for the line size.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sufix Tri.


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

I just picked up some suffix elite


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

suffix tritanium or berkeley trilene big game its the best but they dont have 17 so youll go with either 15,20 or tritanium, most anglers here use it.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

all i use in the 17-20lb range is stren hi-impact, its cheap ($7.49)and holds up well in hard casting situations only downfall is its a little thicker than some others for its test, but its still pretty good to me...anything above 20 i use momoi from bayside, anything less than 17 i use Ande tournement...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Before I started using Sufix Tri, I used Berkley Trilene 17 lb. I used it almost exclusively for catfishing in the Chickahominy and James Rivers. I have always liked that line and still use it on some of my smaller rigs that don't get braid. You looking to switch line or something Neil?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

suffix tri


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Momoi Hi-Catch 20 lb (0.40 mm)
Cabela's Salt Striker 20lb (0.35 mm)
Berkley Trilene 15lb (0.37 mm)
Ande Premium 15lb (0.40 mm)

All of these lines will test out over 20lbs, but as you can see, some are thicker than others. Seventeen pound-test Sufix Tritanium Plus, by the way, micc's out at 0.41 mm, so it's actually thicker than the 20lb Momoi or the 20lb Cabela's. 

I really like the Momoi; it's just as smooth as the Sufix, only a tad stiffer, but easier to knot and more consistent. I've micc'ed out Tritanium and it can vary as much as 0.02 mm, so it can range from as thin as 0.39 mm to as thick as 0.43 mm. 

Now, the 20lb Cabela's is really surprising, as it is fairly consistently thin (at 0.35 mm, which is like 14lb Tri Plus) but is very limp and decent stretch. It is also a very consistent line. The finish is not as smooth as Tri, but it knots well and the price can't be beat (1lb spool for $20).


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Berkley Big Game is alright. It's a bit stiff and the diameter is kinda high for the line size.


FWIW, I tried Sufix Tri earlier this year and thought it was thicker than BG mono (both in 20#), but much less memory than BG mono. Knots were harder to tie w/ Sufix Tri though...very slippery line. Sufix Tri also had less stretch than BG mono.
Anyone ever mic the two?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mamoi hicatch.... Used berkley for many yrs and still do where a smaller diameter isn't required (stiff current and ya want to hold with 8).. Used to use the tri-plus,but found it to be inconsistant in tieing knots also it was too slick... The mamoi has solved the problem,and seems as abrasion resistant also..


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*interesting question...*

I have been using Tri-plus for 5 years now. To my suprise, I was reading on another board how bad and inconsistent Tri-plus has gotten and many people are looking for other lines to try. I just picked up a 1 lb spool of sufix siege orange(20 lb test) on e-bay for $20 (only bidder) and it looks and feels pretty good but have not tried it yet. I have heard good things about 18 lb Cuda but it is hard to find.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have been using Hi-Seas Red devil in 15lb and 17 lb. Knots up very nicely and is the most visible line I have ever used in all conditions. It seems that it does have a bit more stretch than Sufix Tri. It is also pretty expensive, about $50.00 for a 1lb spool. What leader are you all using for shock leaders now that the Sufix Tri leaders have been discontinued? I have a decent amount of Tri left but am trying to find something with same properties as Sufix Tri leader but have not found anything with the small diameter.

John


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

sufix has been bought by rapala. i just got a real bad 1lb spool of 17. Its just a bad spool I'm getting it refunded but in case that one sucks too I wanna know my other options. All I've ever used(that I liked) was sufix.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

NTKG said:


> sufix has been bought by rapala. i just got a real bad 1lb spool of 17. Its just a bad spool I'm getting it refunded but in case that one sucks too I wanna know my other options. All I've ever used(that I liked) was sufix.


what was wrong with the spool? you should try suffix elite.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*P Line!*

CXX X-Tra Strong. This Line is one Tough SOB.
I like the Moss Green in 17#. I carry a Pair of 
Tillman Driver Gloves in Case I get Snagged


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Mamoi hicatch.... Used berkley for many yrs and still do where a smaller diameter isn't required (stiff current and ya want to hold with 8).. Used to use the tri-plus,but found it to be inconsistant in tieing knots also it was too slick... The mamoi has solved the problem,and seems as abrasion resistant also..


Is that that the Diamond or the Nylon hi catch?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Sufix Tri in the yellow. I don't know why, but imho it is more abrasion resistant. I don't know if the coloring/dye makes it stronger, stretch less, etc..?? It may all just be in my head.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Neil.

I'm looking for something besides Suffix Tri.. Im having, or was, a hard time finding the 17lb Tri in stores in the OC MD area. Not really wanting to move up to 20, which seems to be rather abundant.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just starting using suffix tri this year...Normally use BG in either 15 or 20 lb test....

I tried the YoZuri Hybrid but that stuff is to stiff to cast....

Sandcrab


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

17lb stren HI-VIS Gold, its my chit. also the 17lb sufix promix. just started using it and havent had any problems except getting frayed on one reel, but i think i was caught up in an old anchor line. used to use the 17lb Gamma its great i just havent seen it in awhile


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

DD is right about the tri-plus its slicker than your momma's arse. they must coat it in wax or sumthing. sometimes it just wont tie a knot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Is that that the Diamond or the Nylon hi catch?


 Greg,I've only used the hicatch.. Rodwatcher has used the diamond.. So far with the hicatch,it has done a great job,seems abrassion resistant as suffix,and ties much better more reliable knots from what I have seen sofar...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so i tried a spare 1lb spool of tri-plus that garth had in 17 and it did the same thing... the 20 again did not, but the 17 did.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Momoi Hi-catch 16#.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Neil.
> 
> I'm looking for something besides Suffix Tri.. Im having, or was, a hard time finding the 17lb Tri in stores in the OC MD area. Not really wanting to move up to 20, which seems to be rather abundant.


Alltackle in OC has 17lb Sufix Tri Chartreuse in stock, i just saw 2 spools on the shelf.

John


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Neil, go with the moi-moi. Hands down, good colors also. Use it on alot of boat reels.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

NTKG said:


> i guess what i meant was anything other than suffix


well other than sufix t, use store brand 40 pound for shock.

Was a big ande fan until someone turned me on to the st


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so ATL, your saying that the 20lb momoi is same dia as the sufix tri + in 17?


----------



## toldman (Jun 21, 2008)

The way companies keep buying out others...someday it'll be like the Roadrunner cartoon...ACME owns everything...

I just got two 1lb spools of the #20 ST...hope it isn't Rapala quality...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

NTKG said:


> i guess what i meant was anything other than suffix


Stren Extra Strength


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> so ATL, your saying that the 20lb momoi is same dia as the sufix tri + in 17?


 Not AK,but yes it is the same... I was doing the same as you,and that is why I switched to the mamoi hicatch.... I think the diamond is a larger diameter??


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> Now, the 20lb Cabela's is really surprising, as it is fairly consistently thin (at 0.35 mm, which is like 14lb Tri Plus) but is very limp and decent stretch. It is also a very consistent line. The finish is not as smooth as Tri, but it knots well and the price can't be beat (1lb spool for $20).


I agree, AtlantaKing. I have had good luck with the Cabelas Salt Striker line, and I like the price. I also use Berkley Big Game (which I use in freshwater, too). I picked up some Cajun here awhile back, but I haven't tried that. Someone in another thread (RuddeDogg, I think??) indicated that the Momoi was good for rigs. I have never tried it, but I plan to do so.

My .02 worth.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> .... I think the diamond is a larger diameter??


yep, and has wicked break strength.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

NTKG said:


> just curious what kind of line you guys use in the 17lb area.



If your talking Mono only, then all of the above works fine and I prefer Berkley Big Game or Andee Pink.

But if your talking about Braid, hybrids, or super tech lines...you just cannot beat Berkly FireLine Crystal.

Comes in 15/20/30lb 300yard spools for about (shock ) $30 but it has no memory, is virtually abrasion resistant. It casts like a rocket and 20 lb Fireline is the same diameter as 8 lb mono and the kicker is and I swear by this,,,it gets better the more you use it.

Now it has almost no stretch, but use it with a good BG or Ande mono leader and ur on your way

The only real downside (if this is a downside) is that you virtually cannot cut this stuff with scissors or clippers (sharks teeth anyone) and you have to have a very sharp knife.. I kid you not.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone tried the Momoi ILLUSION???


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the Momoi Diamond meant to be used as a fishing line or as a leader? I see on BPS.com they have a 1000 yard spool and a 50 yard spool for leaders, of Momoi Diamond.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> Anyone tried the Momoi ILLUSION???


It better be good, a 1 lb spool is $107!!!


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> just curious what kind of line you guys use in the 17lb area.


The way you respool after every 2-3 casts you need to use the cheapest stuff you can find 

For me Tritanium on the big stuff and small stuff or Yozuri Hybrid on the spanish/ALBERT rod.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> It better be good, a 1 lb spool is $107!!!


Better come with free dinner for two at Ruth Chris, make that dinner for four.

Suffix Tri, Ande and Cajun.

Whatever you use, the key is to change and not try to milk if beyond it's performance.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

NTKG said:


> so ATL, your saying that the 20lb momoi is same dia as the sufix tri + in 17?


Yep. I took a spool of Tri Plus and a spool of Momoi Hi-Catch, and micc'ed several sections. The 20lb Hi-Catch is thinner than the 17lb Tri Plus, and a bit more consistent. They are priced about the same, though.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm new to this type of fishing...i've only tried offshore angler tight line from bass pro. anybody else have used this?first time i used this line, i caught a 25++ pound ray at thomas point.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

jlentz said:


> What leader are you all using for shock leaders now that the Sufix Tri leaders have been discontinued? I have a decent amount of Tri left but am trying to find something with same properties as Sufix Tri leader but have not found anything with the small diameter.
> John


John, I'm in the same boat. Not only do I want leader in the 80lb to 130lb range, but I want it in 110 yard (or so) plastic dispensers like th Tri came in.

Hi-Catch and Diamond are both options. It seems the Diamond has better abrasion resistence???? If so, that might be my next choice as long as it's not too thick. 

Any opinions on these two choices for leader?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

P-Line CXX X-tra strong has been my favorite for years. I used Sufix as well because of the cost difference.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

so i went out fishing today with my modified OMCPS612. (this is my current goto heaver, which is OBVIOUSLY not what i would use for the conditions in the pic)

loaded my 535magT (yes a 535 not a 525) with the new BPS tightlines 20# (about .45mm) i ordered a few days ago.
surprisingly. it handled very very well, i didnt notice that much memory , wasnt really stiff either. just felt like good solid mono.
turned mag on highest and hurled a 6oz pyramid OTB style.
it went about 160yrds~ (its hard to judge water, could be further)
could have gained more if i loosened the mag

all i know.. i unloaded half the spool. and its a big spool.
and the line is very bright green. good visibility


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Testing the Calcutta 15lb and so far it ties well and holds up on a casting field for abrasion.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*line preferences...*

I'm thinking of making a change to my main line. I've been using Sufix Tri but but need to know if anyone has tried the elite? Any difference??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

8nb8 said:


> I'm thinking of making a change to my main line. I've been using Sufix Tri but but need to know if anyone has tried the elite? Any difference??


 This is an old thread,but,elite sucks as far as abrassion resistance.. Suffix tri gold not chartruese... jmo


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

The Calcutta works fine, but has now become hard to find.

May go back to what I used to fish all the time Silver Thread. Only problem is that it does not come in a hi vis line. Great knots, good abrasion and no memory.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NTKG said:


> so i tried a spare 1lb spool of tri-plus that garth had in 17 and it did the same thing... the 20 again did not, but the 17 did.


get a big boy reel and fish 20 and your good to go problem solved


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Vanish flouro in 17lb is dope


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

NTKG said:


> just curious what kind of line you guys use in the 17lb area.



Yo Zuri Soft 20lb great line or Sakuma Night Crystal 14lb on up...Got Distance reels has 1lb spools at a great price. JMO


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

suffix tri or superior for main lines
Ande or big game leaders
Power Pro for Braid!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

So I tried 16# Momoi Hi Catch yesterday. Heard lots of good things about it. I don't like it. Too much memory, abrasion resistance sucked...It never got hung and it was shredded 10' up the main line...

Fished 17 lb Sufix Tri side by side and there dozens of times before and I've NEVER had that problem...not to mention the spool memory is 100% gone after the first cast.

Sufix Tri isn't hype...it's that good. Line isn't something to go cheap with...and a 1/4 lb spool is what, 15 bucks? 

I'll be ordering a spool to replace the Momoi soon.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Smooth try the Mamoi Diamond. I have a couple Boat Reels spooled up never a issue. I have been using the Flying Fisher line on my Beach gear for awhile great line and a great price.


----------

